# LEEK meet (London East,Essex,Kent)On 15th January



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................

As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.
www.bluewater.co.uk 
Anyway my suggestion is for the Sunday 15th January 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ heHornster
genocidalduck
Nando
a18eem
Nolive
Donners
Archersam
ScoTTy
JayTT
RayRush1
Lady golf driver


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

nice one today!
put me down for the new year meet! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

sign me up ol' boy


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice one chaps see you then


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Do you guys go shopping?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

saint said:


> Do you guys go shopping?


No :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys go shopping?
> ...


He might want to treat us!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Just as long as he doesnt hear what i say about him......He just might


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Me on list please.


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

friad i cant make it guys as I will be in Sunny OZ...but will see yo uin February..

Thanks again to everyone for last night....oh and Honry...can I get the Tom Tom disc from you please

oh and.............I'll post picture of the first Xmas card recieved on top of my plasma tomorrow

Jon


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Now you need to find out if I find w*nker offensive


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

saint said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


No i wouldnt call you that! It isnt offensive enough


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


 

:wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

count me in  since I will do the Sales in France the previous week-end :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Gutted. I land back in the country on the 16th. Ill miss it by one day. :twisted:

Have a good one.

Chris


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Gutted. I land back in the country on the 16th. Ill miss it by one day. :twisted:
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Chris


have you got a flexible ticket? :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> have you got a flexible ticket? :wink:


Unfortunately not mate!


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey I think I can make this one. ;-)
Sam

p.s - still have that Phatbox for sale. If a LEEK member wants it and makes a reasonable offer I'll bring it along for them or arrange a meet before Xmas.

p.p.s anyone fancy sponsoring me for an 80 mile snowboard challenge in 2 days in March? See here for full details. I'll do a general post, but I know how kind my fellow LEEK's are.

http://www.justgiving.com/samarcher


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Archersam said:


> Hey I think I can make this one. ;-)
> Sam
> 
> p.s - still have that Phatbox for sale. If a LEEK member wants it and makes a reasonable offer I'll bring it along for them or arrange a meet before Xmas.
> ...


Phatbox now sold to me!!  Cheers sam ,and nice to see ya again mate :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Phatbox now sold to me!!  Cheers sam ,and nice to see ya again mate :wink:


now you're just showing off :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Phatbox now sold to me!!  Cheers sam ,and nice to see ya again mate :wink:
> ...


I know i know....just got to get round to fitting the bloody thing now...and my short knob  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

No problems John, good to see you again.
Its a 5 minute job in the roadster......dont forget to take your CD's out first though!!
Sam


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I would just like to let you all know !

I now have a short knob!

Yes ive finally had it fitted.But not without problems that ill enjoy telling you about at the next meet!

Also i'd like to announce the phatnoise is now fitted.And yes one of the albums on it is named " Lick my hairy balls"  Still cracks me up every time it says it......yes sad i know ...but i bet you'll still want to hear it!!  :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

So you now have a short knob to go with your phatbox :lol:  ...........No need to tell us we already knew  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> So you now have a short knob to go with your phatbox :lol:  ...........No need to tell us we already knew  :wink:


  :lol: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm gonna see if I can get a pass...assumming forum posting rather than TT ownership is sufficient?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> I'm gonna see if I can get a pass...assumming forum posting rather than TT ownership is sufficient?


Would be good to finally meet ya scoTTy,and now you can't moan about my sig pic  :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna see if I can get a pass...assumming forum posting rather than TT ownership is sufficient?
> ...


Whats wrong with your sig pic?

That will be cool Scotty...You can convince Hornster to come on the track.......Hes more of a track coward than me


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Whats wrong with your sig pic?


Nothing now...it was previously larger than the forum rules allowed. 8) :roll: :wink:



genocidalduck said:


> That will be cool Scotty...You can convince Hornster to come on the track.......Hes more of a track coward than me


I can't believe that!  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think mine needs abit of shrinking actually.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You're a little over but I don't care as I'm not a moderator any more! :lol:


----------



## JayTT (Nov 30, 2005)

Hornster ..... count me in please ....

Bye for now


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

JayTT said:


> Hornster ..... count me in please ....
> 
> Bye for now


Nice one Jay ! See you then mate  :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

hello people,

if you have a look at the main forum, you will notice that my engine is idling at 1500rpm  well, actually it is not "physically" doing that, the needle is addressing 1500rpm but it sounds 800.

Right, now I need to know what the ECU really reads to understand if it is a throttle sensor fault or a dashpod failure :evil:

Would someone else than Chris have a VAGcom to sort me out?

thanks in advance

olivier


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Who's coming to the Bluewater meet that has angel eyes already fitted? Would love to see how these look in the flesh!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> hello people,
> 
> if you have a look at the main forum, you will notice that my engine is idling at 1500rpm  well, actually it is not "physically" doing that, the needle is addressing 1500rpm but it sounds 800.
> 
> ...


Not sure if scoTTy has olivier! Pm him he may be able to help if hes still coming.



Naresh said:


> Who's coming to the Bluewater meet that has angel eyes already fitted? Would love to see how these look in the flesh!


Don't think any of us have ....yet!! :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

Not sure if scoTTy has olivier! Pm him he may be able to help if hes still coming.


> Hi Horny,
> not sure I'm getting on very well with Kneeworth people since the other night :evil:
> 
> got your PM btw thanks but I'm going for the Ipod option now, simply undecided about 4G version or the latest one with the video player :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Naresh said:


> Who's coming to the Bluewater meet that has angel eyes already fitted? Would love to see how these look in the flesh!


no one I'm afraid - but dont use that as an excuse not to turn up!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hello chaps!
i`m back from the slopes of sierra nevada.
looking forward to meet all of you again... so how many krispy kremes shall i order this time???!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

a18eem said:


> hello chaps!
> i`m back from the slopes of sierra nevada.
> looking forward to meet all of you again... so how many krispy kremes shall i order this time???!!


I missed out on those last time :x But now im on a diet even though i did go out with for lunch today with Hornster and he forced me to eat 3 plate fulls of chinese, a huge bowl of ice-cream and a slice of blackforest gateau.  ......For some strange reason i havnt felt hungry all day


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> hello chaps!
> i`m back from the slopes of sierra nevada.
> looking forward to meet all of you again... so how many krispy kremes shall i order this time???!!


hello arif 

Can I order two of them please. 

I'm not on a diet as opposed to some people here that I don't want to tel who they are but they know very well I'm talking about them and that I don't understand why they put them on a diet because what's the point of living if you can't enjoy food and.....right, I think I'm going to stop digressing now:lol: :lol: :lol:

oh by the way arif, I managed to get rid of the Service! display on my car but only via the VAGcom thingy 

see you all there on Sunday 8)

Olivier


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there on Sunday and I'll have my VAGCOM. A young lady in a Golf will also be attending (from another forum) and I need to VAGCOM here car. If she's there before me please be gentle!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> I'll be there on Sunday and I'll have my VAGCOM. A young lady in a Golf will also be attending (from another forum) and I need to VAGCOM here car. If she's there before me please be gentle!!


She will be safe with me Paul........No worries :twisted: bwahaha

Just kidding. I'll keep them all in check.

Glad you can make it Paul 

reminder to myself........... must have a shower and shave before going to LEEK meet.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> If she's there before me please be gentle!!


she'll be fine - Duck is normally the first to get there :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If she's there before me please be gentle!!
> ...


I wish you would type faster.....the posts would have looked better with yours infront of mine. :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


sausage fingers mate


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

BTW Scotty is it Nicola?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> BTW Scotty is it Nicola?


Do you think I'd tell you her name!! :roll: 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Scotty is it Nicola?
> ...


Yes


----------



## JayTT (Nov 30, 2005)

thehornster said:


> JayTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hornster ..... count me in please ....
> ...


Hornster , don't hang around at Blue water for me , my daughter has a party that ends at 18:30pm ,so i'm at home with the son until she returns, should hopefully get away around 7pm so will be at pub around 19:30pm ....

Cheers matey 
Jay


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

JayTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > JayTT said:
> ...


No worries mate.Can i have jelly and ice cream??


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi guys,

Should be able to make this one, i've been ill for a while but feeling a whole lot better now 

See you all sunday!

Ray.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Should be able to make this one, i've been ill for a while but feeling a whole lot better now
> 
> ...


Wondered where you had been.....Good to hear your better.

See you Sunday [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Should be able to make this one, i've been ill for a while but feeling a whole lot better now
> 
> ...


See you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Horny,

bouth the video Ipod in the end at the Duty Free in Stansted. Bit of a bargain on the RRP so quite happy bunny but need some accessories and am told that there's a big Apple Store in Bluewater. Is that right?

cheers

olivier


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> Hi Horny,
> 
> bouth the video Ipod in the end at the Duty Free in Stansted. Bit of a bargain on the RRP so quite happy bunny but need some accessories and am told that there's a big Apple Store in Bluewater. Is that right?
> 
> ...


there is - not as big as the one in London but i'm sure they'll have all the ipod related goodies.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Horny,
> ...


thanks Ryan.

I'm digging in London tomorrow so i will go the Regent Street store first.

see you in Bluewater on sunday then


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


But you can still buy some new shoes in bluewater!!

Just been to gatwick TVR.My mates just ordered this!
Tuscan 2 4.0 (360BHP Special Order)
Nimbus Grey and Pacific Blue Half Hide interior with Grey carpets. Pioneer Mp3/CD Tuner.
2004 (54) Only 1,700 Miles. 2 Owners. Full TVR Dealer Service History. P.A.S. 18" Spider Wheels. Finished in Chameleon Blue.

Â£34,950 
January Sale Price Â£32,500


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

But you can still buy some new shoes in bluewater!!


> resolution in 2006, Olivier stops buying shoes :lol: ....how long will it last, that is the question
> 
> as per the TVR, there are plently in the car park at work but I'm still not into it :? looks different indeed but so does the Megane :wink: and it's not exactly a smooth design if you know what I mean  ouh la la, le derriere :lol:
> 
> see u all on sunday


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

See you all tonight guy's!!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Just been to gatwick TVR.My mates just ordered this!
> Tuscan 2 4.0 (360BHP Special Order)
> Nimbus Grey and Pacific Blue Half Hide interior with Grey carpets. Pioneer Mp3/CD Tuner.
> 2004 (54) *Only 1,700 Miles. 2 Owners.* Full TVR Dealer Service History. P.A.S. 18" Spider Wheels. Finished in Chameleon Blue.
> ...


can't be that good :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see you all and even a cameo appearance from scoTTy.
That was a nice little burn from Bluey to the pub :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Just been to gatwick TVR.My mates just ordered this!
> ...


The mileage was explianed,something about the first owner not actually having it in the end.But it still counts as an owner :?

Great night again chaps good to see you all! Bugger arif shot of with the doughnuts again!! :lol: 

Nice to meet you ScoTTy,hope to see you again sometime.You might get a keyring next time :? :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes good meet again...Even if its at my expence again :roll:  But saying that i didnt have to pay for a drink once.. 

Nice to see our new member (Scotty)  :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It was a wrench going south of the river but worth it just to see if all the rumours about the LEEKers were true. Now I know but I'm not gonna let on! :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> It was a wrench going south of the river but worth it just to see if all the rumours about the LEEKers were true. Now I know but I'm not gonna let on! :lol: :wink:


Ahhhhh you loved us....We could tell  :lol: See you next month [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

same comments from me....good to see u all and the blast to the Pub was quite nice indeed...

Oh btw Jamie, did they take off the indicator stalks to save weight on the QS hence you don't use them when you pull out :lol:


----------



## JayTT (Nov 30, 2005)

Hornster (& all) 
Sorry I was unable to make it , had some very sad news over the weekend & had to change my plans ....

See you soon
Jay


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

JayTT said:


> Hornster (& all)
> Sorry I was unable to make it , had some very sad news over the weekend & had to change my plans ....
> 
> See you soon
> Jay


No worries mate,sorry to hear you had bad news.

Next ones on the 12th feb Jay if your intrested. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55547


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> same comments from me....good to see u all and the blast to the Pub was quite nice indeed...
> 
> Oh btw Jamie, did they take off the indicator stalks to save weight on the QS hence you don't use them when you pull out :lol:


Indicators?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > same comments from me....good to see u all and the blast to the Pub was quite nice indeed...
> ...


yes, you're right...whatever :wink: but I'm glad I've replaced my brakes recently, if not


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Dont be so dramatic i saw you and slipped back behind the van in plenty of time :roll:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]Dont be so dramatic i saw you and slipped back behind the van in plenty of time :roll


> not being dramatic, simply being cautious not to damage your car or mine
> 
> btw, just noticed you've gone for the alpine HU in the end. which one did you get since I had no chance to look inside your car last night


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dont be so dramatic i saw you and slipped back behind the van in plenty of time :roll


> not being dramatic, simply being cautious not to damage your car or mine
> 
> btw, just noticed you've gone for the alpine HU in the end. which one did you get since I had no chance to look inside your car last night


[/quote]

No i kept the orignal HU because nothing is compatible with Phatnoise...So just changed the speakers and got a decent amp....Sounds great but not as great as if i would have changed the HU


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Dont be so dramatic i saw you and slipped back behind the van in plenty of time :roll
> 
> 
> > not being dramatic, simply being cautious not to damage your car or mine
> ...


No i kept the orignal HU because nothing is compatible with Phatnoise...So just changed the speakers and got a decent amp....Sounds great but not as great as if i would have changed the HU[/quote]

I thought that Kenwood did :? but nevermind, you can't be disappointed with Alpine sound quality anyway, I bet it's already a massive improvement 

Let's hope the interface for they make works as fine as I've been told for me to enjoy the music stored on my Ipod 8)

won't get the lovely voice of Miss Phatnoise though


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dont be so dramatic i saw you and slipped back behind the van in plenty of time :roll
> ...


I thought that Kenwood did :? but nevermind, you can't be disappointed with Alpine sound quality anyway, I bet it's already a massive improvement 

Let's hope the interface for they make works as fine as I've been told for me to enjoy the music stored on my Ipod 8)

won't get the lovely voice of Miss Phatnoise though [/quote]

Its a shame if Ipod did the same voice prompts i would change to ipod but i still think the phatnoise is much better...just cant change my bloody HU


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Its a shame if Ipod did the same voice prompts i would change to ipod but i still think the phatnoise is much better...just cant change my bloody HU[/quote]

Ipod does not do the Phatnoise voice stuff thingy indeed  but mine plays Video instead 8)

anyway, each to its own taste, I'm happy with my alpineHU+Bose amp set-up, sure I will be even happier with the Ipod link


----------

